# GenieGo and Verizon DSL



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

After having multiple disconnect issues with my GenieGo I escalated things with DirecTV and got a response back from the GeneiGo team stating that I had to have my router (Westell 7500 with Verizon DSL) assign static IP addresses to my unit. The issue is that according to the Verizon Website static IP is only available if you have the small business plan.!?! Any one familiar enough with this issue to point me in the right direction on how to assign static IP's without changing my plan?.Otherwise the GenieGo is going to need to go back.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Not a Verizon sub so I can't comment on why they require a fixed IP Address. I would offer the following.

1. Fixed IP's are easy. Contact your router support staff and they can walk you through the procedure.

2. I have had GenieGo for a couple of years and it is cumbersome to keep it in step with the router and my network, I frequently have to power cycle the box and reinstall the PC/Android Apps. Smooth operation it ain't. But when all the moving parts are working correctly it is a pretty good gadget for travelers and road warriors.

Not related to your question but useful to know:

1. Make sure your GenieGo is connected directly through the router. It will not work if it goes to the router via a switch or splitter.

2. Not hardware related, but big changes are coming from DIRECTV aka AT&T in January. The GenieGo app will disappear and all play and record activities will be done via the DIRECTV App (Probably soon to be renamed something else).

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

For out of home streaming, a fixed or reserved IP address for GG is very desirable. That is due to port forwarding for out of home use

If you just want to grab and go and not do OOH, then dynamic IP addresses are fine.

Perhaps a Verizon subscriber will comment on how to get into the settings and do this.


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

I've seen things on-line that say they can set up static IP's but I'm not really comfortable messing around with router settings for fear of destroying my family's access to the net. I'm more likely to trust something from this site rather than something I dig up myself.


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Verizon. The rep told me that I would need to upgrade to a small business account to get a static IP address for my equipment. This doesn't sound right. Otherwise the GenieGo would be mostly useless to a verizon DSL customer.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There are 2 types of static IP address in a network. WAN and LAN. WAN IP address are assigned by your ISP at an extra cost, LAN static IPs are assigned by the user by going to the router settings. "Static" IP may the wrong term to use. The GenieGo needs a DHCP address reservation.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

This link should get you started in the right direction

http://internethelp.centurylink.com/internethelp/modem-westell-7500-v22-07-dmz-port-forwarding.html

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

DrZ said:


> Just got off the phone with Verizon. The rep told me that I would need to upgrade to a small business account to get a static IP address for my equipment. This doesn't sound right. Otherwise the GenieGo would be mostly useless to a verizon DSL customer.


The rep is talking about a WAN static address. Not needed for Genie Go. You need to reserve an address in your router for the GG.

Edit: Oops, started this earlier - was interrupted by phone call. What Peds said.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Try calling back Verizon and get either the manual for settings within your FIOS modem or I think they call it an ONT.

Say " I need to reserve an IP address to do port forwarding"

That's what you need to do

Then you will reserve and address such as 192.168.1.6 or whatever the address of GG is at the time you do this. 
and forward ports 8082 and 8083 to get OOH working

If you have another router, then it needs similar work.


----------



## brian26339 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi DrZ. I think there is a little confusion here on what you need. There are two different networks in play when you connect to the Internet. There is the Wide Area Network or WAN. This is what you think of as the Internet. It's the network outside your home. Your router is assigned a WAN IP address from Verizon. This is your home address to everything on the Internet. This address does NOT need to be static for geniego to work, so no need to pay Verizon for a business account.

The second is the Local Area Network or LAN. This is your inside the home network set up by your router. It assigns individual ip addresses to all your devices connected to it and this address is different from your WAN address. When you are sending data to the Internet, your router keeps track of which device inside your home network made the request so that when the data comes back from the Internet it knows which device on your LAN to send the information to. Geniego needs a static LAN address and port forwarding set up. This is so that when you make a request to access your geniego from outside your home, your router knows which device on your LAN network to send the requests on. The port forwarding needs to be set up so that when a request comes in from the Internet on the specific ports that your geniego is using, this triggers your router to automatically forward that info on to your geniego.

On some routers the geniego can set this up automatically, but on some you have to set this up manually.

I am not familiar with your router but what you need is the login information for your router that you got from Verizon. You will need to set up a DHCP reservation for your geniego. This will reserve a specific IP address on your home LAN network for the geniego so that it will always be the same so that when the router receives data on the geniego ports it routes it to the correct device on your home network. There will be a page on your router settings that will allow you to set this up. You will also need the geniego's MAC address. This your geniego's unique physical address assigned when it was manufactured. It will be a series of 2 letters or numbers separated by colons. If you can find the routing table on your router it will show your geniego's MAC address and its current LAN IP address. Just take both of those members and make a DHCP reservation. You may see a "Nomad" listed instead of a geniego on the routing table. That's the correct device.

Once that is done set up port forwarding for the geniego ports in your routers setup pages also. You'll need the port numbers from the geniego settings page and the the geniego IP address that you just set up with the DHCP reservation. That's it.

Clear as mud?

Hope that helps.


----------



## brian26339 (Dec 13, 2008)

Double post....


----------



## brian26339 (Dec 13, 2008)

what peds said, also...


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the help! The port forwarding is OK (I think) just need to have the reserved IP address.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

DrZ said:


> Thanks for the help! The port forwarding is OK (I think) just need to have the reserved IP address.


 You can't port forward until after you reserve the address.

The ports are address specific


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> You can't port forward until after you reserve the address.
> 
> The ports are address specific


well, in theory you can. The whole reason why a reservation is needed is because routers often change IP address after the lease expires. You can set port forwarding to the current IP address of the GenieGO, however that IP address _may_ change at any time.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

peds48 said:


> well, in theory you can. The whole reason why a reservation is needed is because routers often change IP address after the lease expires. You can set port forwarding to the current IP address of the GenieGO, however that IP address _may_ change at any time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


So it is a waste of time and added frustration going forward to do port forwarding without reserving the IP address first!
Because once a person is out of home and that address changes, they are royally s-----d.

Why even add that information to a person struggling with this?


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Ugh! After 45 minutes on the phone with Verizon they couldn't set up anything that would reserve an IP address. I then got transferred to a fee-based customer support center. I've already spent enough time and money on this GenieGo thing. :bang so I ended the call. I'm pretty frustrated right now and thinking that the GenieGo may need to go back. :bang :bang


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

DrZ said:


> Ugh! After 45 minutes on the phone with Verizon they couldn't set up anything that would reserve an IP address. I then got transferred to a fee-based customer support center. I've already spent enough time and money on this GenieGo thing. :bang so I ended the call. I'm pretty frustrated right now and thinking that the GenieGo may need to go back. :bang :bang


 That speaks poorly of Verizon. Port forwarding with reserved IP addresses is so common now.

Surprised no other Fios customer has chimed in to help you. Once the ONT/modem model number is known, there is always a manual online to give instructions.

If you find all that, you can probably figure it out.


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

The verizon call was awful. It's not FIOS, however, but regular old verizon DSL via a Westell 7500 router.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> So it is a waste of time and added frustration going forward to do port forwarding without reserving the IP address first!
> Because once a person is out of home and that address changes, they are royally s-----d.
> 
> Why even add that information to a person struggling with this?


because I like to be technically correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Been doing some more digging and some of the things I've seen have said that the Westell 7500 modem I have doesn't offer DHCP reservations? If this is true (and there is no work around) I might be done with the Genie.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Start at page 60 here

http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/Westell/Versalink7500/Westell_VersaLinkA90_UserGuide.pdf

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

DrZ said:


> Been doing some more digging and some of the things I've seen have said that the Westell 7500 modem I have doesn't offer DHCP reservations? If this is true (and there is no work around) I might be done with the Genie.


Can you login to the router?

If you can you should be able to set up dchp res for GG (on your local network) Then port forward it

Login: admin
Password: password

That should be the default if you have not changed it =then that should get you in


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

I can log onto the router.

As far as I can tell I"m setting up the port forwarding correctly. I've done it using the instructions on the Directv website and when the everything is working I can use in home and out-of-home viewing just fine. Problem is the app can't fine the genieGo in home or out of home about 75% of the time.

My router has a different user interface than the one described in the PDF

http://www.downloads...0_UserGuide.pdf

The white and blue westell interface is replaced by a Red and black Verizon interface and many of the options like "edit custom service" (page 62) and "enable pre defined service" (page 63) are not there.

The directv folks said that i needed to to set up static IP's for all my DirecTv equipment for things to work properly. I'm assuming that requires DHCP reservations which I have no idea how to set up.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

DrZ said:


> The directv folks said that i needed to to set up static IP's for all my DirecTv equipment for things to work properly. I'm assuming that requires DHCP reservations which I have no idea how to set up.


Nothing required in the router to set up a static IP. Just go to the device (dvr) and in the network page, set a unique IP (last number in the group of 192.168.x.x or whatever your scheme is). Just be sure to set the IP outside of the DHCP range.

Default DHCP range for Linksys / Cisco is 192.168.1.100 - 150 so use something outside between 192.168.1.1 and 1.254. ex. . . 192.168.1.90 - 95 or so.

Check the DHCP range for your router. If I remember, Netgear defaults to a ridiculous 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.253.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

Good luck with setting up a DHCP reservation on the Westell...dtv's site states it does not support ip reservation and all documentation I have found online doesn't mention it. If you want geniego OOH to work correctly you may need to get a different model gateway (router/modem combo.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Nothing required in the router to set up a static IP. Just go to the device (dvr) and in the network page, set a unique IP (last number in the group of 192.168.x.x or whatever your scheme is). Just be sure to set the IP outside of the DHCP range.
> 
> Default DHCP range for Linksys / Cisco is 192.168.1.100 - 150 so use something outside between 192.168.1.1 and 1.254. ex. . . 192.168.1.90 - 95 or so.
> 
> Check the DHCP range for your router. If I remember, Netgear defaults to a ridiculous 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.253.


except that what needs an "static" or DHCP reserved address since the GenieGO does not gives us the ability to give it an static address, is the GeniGO and not the DVR.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys. Unfortunately, I just don't have the time or desire to trouble shoot this little box any more, and I'm sending the GenieGo back to Directv. The guy on the phone said they plan on relaunching GenieGo some time this year so maybe if they make some tweeks such that its a much more plug-and-play unit when added to my current system I'll give it another go round.


----------



## twizt3dkitty (Aug 29, 2009)

You could just buy your own router then put the gateway into bridge mode. I recommend asus personally. But they can get to be overkill real fast. I have an rt88, but the 68 and 87 are probably decently priced.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

twizt3dkitty said:


> You could just buy your own router then put the gateway into bridge mode. I recommend asus personally. But they can get to be overkill real fast. I have an rt88, but the 68 and 87 are probably decently priced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


IIRC from past reports on this and other sites, a second router may complicate things even more, as port forwarding needs to be done at both places.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## twizt3dkitty (Aug 29, 2009)

Touche... my bad... I was thinking bridge mode should bypass dhcp and assign static to the second router 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

